# You don't know what you've got...til it's gone...



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh. I am so sorry


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

My deepest condolences to you HITS and your family. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

ETA: and thank you for taking the time to post what you did. It is so very true that we take our parents and loved ones for granted.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you both...and yes j and d it is so true...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh gosh hun! I'm so sorry. I agree with you. Always ending any conversation with a "I love you". I'm so far away from my family. It hurts to think something may happen and I have unresolved feelings. The issue is real deep and hurtful so it may Never get resolved. I just know it has been forgiven on my side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I have lost my sister and people at school always say "I hate my little sister" and I say to them, "Never say that. I would give anything to have my little sister back again. You don't know what you got till its gone." I so hope you are ok HITS! ;(


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

HITS...I do know what you're going through...I lost both my parents, suddenly and at home, a few years back. And while I did spend as much time as I could with them, I think I probably could've spent more as I was always 'busy' with adult life. So I do have some regrets of my own and think about them both every single day.

The next days/weeks will be hard HITS...very hard. But, with the love of your family you will all get through this and the pain will start to become different and easier to bear. Again, my thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh JD, im sorry,


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

PintoTess said:


> Oh my gosh JD, im sorry,


Thanks PintoTess. I'm much older than y'all so when you get to my age (mid 40s) it starts to be somewhat expected. But it's never easy to say goodbye, no matter how it happens.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm sorry. And i agree always say "I love You." 

I lost my dad two years ago to a drunk driver pulling out in front of him while he was on his motorcycle..... I was 14 and we really didn't talk. Thats my one regret not talking to him for so long.... And not getting to say how much i loved him. 

You will have a long journey and even years later just little things that remind you of him will bring you to tears... But never hold them back. 

PintoTess, I hear that a lot about "I Hate My Dad or I Hate My Parents." It hurts to hear that.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone. I know what you mean about regrets...last weekend was the last time I saw him...busy with adult life as well...and now I wish I had gone to see him this week our called him more frequently than once or twice a week :*( 

I have faith in God and the Kingdom of Heaven but I really wish there was some tangible way to know for sure that he's there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, HITS. I am so sorry. That is my worst fear, and I can get teary-eyed just thinking about it. Your dad's love is eternal, and he will always be a part of you. My deepest condolences. Hugs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

*hugs* So sorry about your Dad. Stay strong and faithful.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

My deepest condolences, HITS. :hug:


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your dad, it's good that you got to tell him you loved him the last time you saw him. Losing either of my parents is my worst fear, I can't even imagine what you're going through. Again I'm really sorry


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

HITS
Thank you for the cyber reminder to cherish our loved ones in so many ways, every day. My father is pretty old now 86, so I know that he may go any day, any time. I saw him yesterday and tried to engrave his face on my heart. I know it will happen, and I have said those words (I love YOU) many times. Can there be too many times? NO, so with your reminder, I shall call him and makes sure he knows he is loved. I have no doubt your father knew this and it must have eased his passage.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you so much...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

So sorry for the lost, that's one of my biggest fears is losing one of my parents.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Two years ago within a week by dad and stepdad, both of which were daddies to me,both died. It almost killed me. God bless you girl, my prayers are with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Omg so sorry cakemom 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, sweetie :hug:. I am so sorry for your loss. I don't know what else to say other than if you need anything, feel free to pm me.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I lost both my my parents within a couple years of each other. It is never easy losing someone close to you, but you & yours will get through this with time. I'll keep you in my prayers.:hug:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I commiserate :sad:.

If you need to talk, we're here for you.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh my! I am so sorry!!  I can't imagine losing my dad. Or my mom. They mean so much to me!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Steph, I am so terribly sorry for your loss, my deepest condolances to you and your family. I feel aweful that I never saw this thread earlier 

Please know that I'm always here for you if you need me, and if I could reach through this screen and hug you, I would.

Your Father will always be with you Steph!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I definately agree with the "I love you" thing. 

My dad is only 41 and he is always saying "You know I'm going to die soon right?" or "I'm going to die soon anyway." Each time he says it I end up in tears and running to my room slamming the door. It's like he doesn't understand how much I love having him around and he thinks no one cares if he's here or not. He's determined that his health problems (which are all managable by the way) are going to kill him in the next few years. I've told him time and time again that I need him here and he's not going anywhere. Me and him ALWAYS even if we're mad at each other say "Love you" at the end of our phone call or if one of us is going some where. 
My mom on the other hand. I wish would say it more. I can count on one hand how many times she's physically told me she's loved me over the years. But I find little notes in the books I read once in a while that say "I've loved you the moment I found out I was pregnant with you" I save those notes. I know she loves me but I wish we would say it more to each other. Because if I say it to her she just says "Ok" or "yeah right only when you want something." ~sigh~ i wish they understood. 

I am really sorry you are going through this I can only imagine what you are feeling/going through. 

Here are 2 songs that I listened too all the time after my great Gram passed away I was extremely close to her I ended up missing a week of school because whenever something that came up that reminded me of her I would burst into tears in the middle of class.....I still listen to them when I think of her and it'll be 3 years in 5 days that she's been gone.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you all...and MIE that poem is beautiful...i may recite that at his funeral tomorrow..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So very sorry. You will be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I lost my older sister from a brain anyurism, then my dad from cancer, then my mom from an anyurism. My husband lost his mom first from a heart attack and then his dad. All within a few years of each other.
I am older than alot of you and have learned to live with it, but believe me, there are still days, especially mothers day and fathers day when I get teary eyed wishing I could give them a card one more time, or a phone cal or just say "I love you". My sister and I had our babies seven days apart and we were planning to visit each other that following weekend to have a party, she died two days later.
Love your family, let them know how much you love them daily and even if you are mad at them, especially the teenagers who think they hate their mom or dad or siblings, the day will come when you won't be able to tell them you love them in person and then it will be too late.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Can you believe...i found this in the mud today at the cemetery right next to him...it was like he left it there for me to find...


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow. That is incredible HITS. I have to say...words are failing me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that just seems so fitting. It's beautiful :hug:.


----------

